# hitachi 160 excavator batteries?



## danthedirtguy (Nov 15, 2009)

Happy new year all!

Anyone have a recommendation for new batteries for my 160 excavator?

Thanks,


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

I run all dry cells in my equipment. I don't particularly like battery acid venting itself all over expensive valve bodies, hoses, etc. so I ante up for the Optima's, etc. I usually have to do some minor hold down mods when upgrading a machine, but they seem to be worth the money and effort.


----------

